# Is air-conditioning safe for chis?



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

It's getting too warm here, especially douring daytime and I was wondering if it's safe to use the air-condition.  The heat is unbearable and Jinxy must be suffering like everyone else. Will she get cold if I use the air-condition? What do you do when the heat is impossible?


----------



## tofu (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm sure it's safe for them. at our house the AC is always on. no shivering here for Tofu. Just in case if it get a little cooler at night i have his crate warm for him. i place thick, soft blanket in his crate so he can snuggle.

p.s. sometime i put ice cube in his water bowl.


----------



## MollyChi (Sep 30, 2005)

Yes, it's safe.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

We use AC in our house too, and it doesn't seem to have a negative effect on my little one. We have the thermostat set at 70 to 72 degrees, so it's definitely cool enough but not cold to the point where my baby is shivering. I leave her in my room during the day, so if she gets cold, she can snuggle in my down comforter. She also has extra blankets on the bed just in case she gets extra cold. When it gets really hot, I give her doggy icecream (Frosty Paws) and she absolutely loves this stuff.


----------



## Lil Cha Cha (Jan 10, 2005)

I also keep the air conditioner on all day at about 73*. 
It's been over 105* outside lately. He snuggles in my big comforter if he gets cold. I wouldn't want him to suffer in the heat! I won't even walk him outside when it gets that hot.


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

If it's safe for you, it's safe for your pup


----------



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

I keep the AC at 65 during the summer all day every day it does get a little cold but i leave blankets around the house for tyson to cuddle in.


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm with Tyson! We couldn't live without the AC in Florida!! It's on all day every day at 74 degrees F!! JoJo has his blankets I can usually find him burrowed underneath!


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

I used to keep the air-conditioner on all day too, but only used it once since I got Jinxy. I'll have to start using it again, because I can't stand the heat anymore. I'm glad your chis enjoy the AC. JoJos Mom, same here, no-one can live without the AC. Thanx everyone!


----------

